# (NEW?) Singing Pumpkin Projection Concept?



## drzeus (Jun 25, 2011)

I don't know if this concept will work or if anyone has posted/ tried it before...and I could use some input from the good folks here...
Wanna create the projected "singing pumpkin" prop, utilizing a projector built into the base (a box) of the prop (as opposed to externally).
BTW, I am utilizing a CVS $20 projector for light source. I think that keeping it internal will aid in the image brightness as well.
I would utilize a hollow, semi lucent pumpkin (much like a blow mold). The image would be projected onto the face from below as in the attached image.
(The angles of the project/ mirror/ pumpkin face are not accurate in this diagram, but I think its doable).
What I would need is a blow mold pumpkin without a face or a hole for the light to accomplish this, and I don't know if such a beast exists.
If not, is there any source for possibly creating something like that via vacu-forming or some other method?

Ive already have the singing pumpkins created via CrazyTalk, just need some help from the creative minds of this forum- how to acquire such a pumpkin?

Thanx!!
Hope the diagram is understandable. If not let me know and I will try to make it more clear...


----------



## Diaval (Nov 9, 2007)

drzeus said:


> I don't know if this concept will work or if anyone has posted/ tried it before...and I could use some input from the good folks here...
> Wanna create the projected "singing pumpkin" prop, utilizing a projector built into the base (a box) of the prop (as opposed to externally).
> BTW, I am utilizing a CVS $20 projector for light source. I think that keeping it internal will aid in the image brightness as well.
> I would utilize a hollow, semi lucent pumpkin (much like a blow mold). The image would be projected onto the face from below as in the attached image.
> ...


Yes, I would think it is doable, as the original Madame Leota was done this way via inside projection. The thing is that this is dastardly way to do singing pumpkins. For one you need a projector for each pumpkin. So if you have 4 or 5 singing pumpkins, costs will add up. Another thing is that I don't think you are going to get by with those cheapy projectors. You are going to need something that throws off some light. The reason I say that is because unless you are going to have some pumpkins custom made (again another expensive proposition), you might have to go with a regular plastic pumpkin. Even though these are translucent (as many are used as Jack O Lanterns) you will need some light power.

As for the pumpkins. I would say you would be hard pressed to find some plastic pumpkins that don't have a Jack O Lantern face already on them. However if you have your display up against a wall, you might get away with turning the pumpkins around and using the backside as the projection surface.

Next issue you will have is keystoning. Unless you get your projection angles just right, you have to compensate for this.

All in all, I would still say the best way to go with a single front projector. I know the wow factor would be greater with your idea, but it will require some doing and some bucks to pull off.

Geo


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Actually, the original Madam Leota was projected from the outside, they later moved it to the interior, only to move it out again, with the coming of the digital age they may (or maybe they already have) move the projection back to the interior of the head.

As to the project, yes it's doable, but I'd do some testing with angles and your particular projector in working conditions. I fear that the lumens/brightness, or the lack there of, of your projector may cause you some problems, and the angle can play a part in distorting the image.
You might talk to the good people at Reynolds Advanced Materials, they may be able to help you with the choice of the material(s) you use for creating the mold or form, as well as the material you use for the finished piece. I'd look at what your projector is capable of, and then design and build your "pumpkin" based on that. I'd use as translucent a material as possible, the closer to being transparent you make it, the more the details of your projection will show through. One of the difficulties you will face will be that if your pumpkin is orange when it is not in use, that orange will need to be fairly transparent. This is a fight that the "seance scene in the haunted mansion didn't have to face. They were projecting onto a white form with a clear glass globe surrounding it, For the eyes, nose, and mouth of your pumpkin to light up like they would on a jack-o-lantern you will have to try to project light colors through a dark(ish) material. For that face to appear bright to the outside world the lamp in the projector will need to be very bright, and or the surroundings to be very dark. The greater the contrast between the brightness of the face and the ambient lighting around your pumpkin, the better the pumpkin's face will show up.
Hope that made sense.


----------



## drzeus (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks fontgeek!
I appreciate your input. 
I have been worried about the lack of lumens with my shift3 projector too, and I need to do some research on the Reynolds Advanced Materials.
I have unfortunately moved on to other projects as I was concerned of the feasibility of this one. With your advise, maybe I will resurrect it! If not this year, then maybe next.
I would really like to make one of these as it would be self enclosed and quite portable and easy to setup!!

Thanks again my friend!


----------

